# Glaurung vs balrog



## Turin_Turambar (Apr 12, 2021)

Who will be the winner if the first dragon glaurung meets any of the other balrogs except gothmog and Durin's bane?


----------



## grendel (Apr 13, 2021)

Pretty sure the dragon would come out on top. I mean, he's a friggin' DRAGON.

Sometimes you need to not overthink these things. 😄


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 14, 2021)

Hope this helps


----------

